# Spring 2006 and the new S3 is coming?



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

I note the motoring press seems to be telling us that in Spring next year we'll see the launch of the new S3? Anyone seen any pictures or have any info on the spec? I'm keen to know what they'll be doing to get the S3 above the current 3.2 V6 with 250bhp. What can we expect to see? I'm pretty sold on getting a new R32, but I'd be gutted to buy that and then see a more desireable car appear a few months later! Just baffles me that we keep seeing all these pictures of the new TT (well, OK, peoples interpretations of what it'll be like are a tad imaginative, but at least it's a rough guide) and nothing of the new S3, not even a few guesses at the power output, engine, spec, etc. Thanks in advance to anyone who can shed some light on the new S3 - I mean, it's supposed to be in the showrooms by March next year!


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Indeed!

Geneva 2006 is meant to be its Debut.
Well So far I've heard through varying motoring presses a plethora of information, varying from a more powerful 3.2 litre engine, but the one I beleive is the 4 pott turbo with 280 bhp. This to me would reflect the previous character of the old S3 with a small Turbo engine.

This would make it lighter and nimbler than the 3.2 250 bhp A3, and giving it the usual S treatment should make it handle quite well.

Just spewing out the err "facts" I've read :roll:


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks for that - I've heard 280bhp as well... same unit rumoured to go into the new TT :?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

markp said:


> Thanks for that - I've heard 280bhp as well... same unit rumoured to go into the new TT :?


To be exact it will be a 2.0 TSI Twincharger engine with 272 bhp.










Jarod.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

> To be exact it will be a 2.0 TSI Twincharger engine with 272 bhp


No it won't - it will be a 2.0 T FSi with 255ps.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

cedwardphillips said:


> > To be exact it will be a 2.0 TSI Twincharger engine with 272 bhp
> 
> 
> No it won't - it will be a 2.0 T FSi with 255ps.


Giving it 5bhp over the dsg - cant see that.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Dealer told me that it'll defo be the twin charger and around 270bhp... there would be little point in giving the S3 the same power as the current V6 would there - unless they plan to remove a shed load of weight and make it two wheel drive :wink: Either way - we should get the actual spec from Audi very shortly I'm told - I will not hold my breath... dealer said to me on Friday that they don't expect it until late summer 06 - not March as stated in all the motoring mags.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*Audi S3 Sportback.*









mvg, Hans.


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I'm so impressed with our A3 2.0tdi sport sportback that i would consider an S3 version (in yellow of coarse)


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Must admit, the A3 Sportback looks much better than the hatch. I saw a red s-line the other day - looked great! A fully kitted V6 S-line sportback is bloody expensive - I was thinking of buying one to replace my TT until I sat with the sales rep, went through all the options I wanted and he said the words Â£32,000! So I dread to think how much a similar spec S3 sportback would probably cost... at least Â£35k, probably more...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Buy the 2.0 tdi and just make it look like an s-line :wink: I have tried to get ours under 40mpg and it's very difficult


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

S3 Sportback is a poor man's S4 Avant...

Discuss... :lol:


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

L7 said:


> Buy the 2.0 tdi and just make it look like an s-line :wink: I have tried to get ours under 40mpg and it's very difficult


But I want a _performance_ car - not a diesel :wink:


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

jampott said:


> S3 Sportback is a poor man's S4 Avant...
> 
> Discuss... :lol:


not so sure a 'poor man' could afford either :lol:


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

markp said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > S3 Sportback is a poor man's S4 Avant...
> ...


Exactly :lol: I can't see it being that much cheaper than the S4, but then I wouldn't bother with either in reality as when it comes to spending that sort of money why stop there surely the only one to go for is the RS6+


----------



## stevie_d (Sep 27, 2005)

I went into my local dealer and saw a sheet of paper (from AUDI HQ) saying that the new S3 will be a 2.0T FSI with 255bhp. Granted this is only 5bhp more than the V6, but weigh a V6 and then weigh the 2.0T 

This should see (I'm guessing here) a 0-60 of about 6 secs and hopefully less understeer than the front heavy V6.

The dealer couldn't give me a solid price but "expected" it to cost between Â£26-28k. I'd expect closer to Â£28k tbh to give it a price differential over the V6.

Trim, colours, specs etc weren't available, so it's all guesswork there, but expect leather, xenons and a few other toys thrown in...

Deliveries are expected to start around November 2006.


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

Makes me mad all this - I was told by my dealer that it would go on sale March 06 and be around 270bhp. They seemed very confident of those details. Price wise - well around Â£27k. I was being pushed for a deposit by the dealer, on the basis that I could take delivery by June 06.

Audi as usual are playing silly buggers with their customers by not announcing anything. I have to change my TT by May 06 at the latest - if I knew the spec and could see official pictures I'd probably order an S3. Now I'm left with a dilema on what to get? I need more space (so no TT) but want something fast and special... choices... BMW 130i, MkV Golf GTI or R32, A3 3.2V6, Astra VXR and that's about it. The BMW is ugly and over priced, the Astra is well, an Astra and my brother has just got one - it's not as fast as the motoring press would have you belive, the interior is terrible and the torque steer :lol: The A3 - yes, very nice, but boring and in sportback with the V6 and loads of toys - too expensive. GTI is fantastic, but too slow for me. So, R32 looks favourite - I've got a provisional order in with VW for one anyway - well, they did not want a deposit paid until 1st November, so no harm done there.


----------



## stevie_d (Sep 27, 2005)

yeah, it's frustrating! He let me look at the info sheet, but I'm not promising that it's correct...

I'm in the same position as you (although I can wait a little longer if needs be). I've looked through all the options too and there isn't much out there. I've had a look at the R32, but the options seem to be really expensive and that was bringing it upto what an S3 would (maybe) cost...

Although I think 255bhp will be fine with the lighter engine and maybe some weight saving elsewhere (?)

My dealer was great actually, he said that if I wanted to put a deposit down then that is fine, but they haven't had any deposits yet and even if I put one down next Easter he'd expect me to be first in line. So he didn't try and pressurise me. He also said that if the car was too expensive when the prices came out or I didn't like the styling then he would refund my full deposit no problem.


----------



## Crisis (Oct 17, 2005)

Sounds good. So what makes gives it the extra power? Just more tuned?

Can get 260 BHP ish out of the 2ltr FSI engine at the moment already. Did I read somewhere TT?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

The new Audi S3 will have for 100% sure a 2.0T FSI engine with 191 Kw / 260 hp.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you know something we don't by saying "for sure"? :roll:

I just don't think it's enough power over the 3.2. I wouldn't pay a premium for a highly strung 2 litre. Gonna be a bit wheezy on the motorway.

Iwould have guessed at more a 3.4 litre V6 at 280 bhp but what do I know? :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

markp said:


> Makes me mad all this - I was told by my dealer that it would go on sale March 06 and be around 270bhp. They seemed very confident of those details. Price wise - well around Â£27k. I was being pushed for a deposit by the dealer, on the basis that I could take delivery by June 06.
> 
> Audi as usual are playing silly buggers with their customers by not announcing anything. *I have to change my TT by May 06 *at the latest - if I knew the spec and could see official pictures I'd probably order an S3. Now I'm left with a dilema on what to get? I need more space (so no TT) but want something fast and special... choices... BMW 130i, MkV Golf GTI or R32, A3 3.2V6, Astra VXR and that's about it. The BMW is ugly and over priced, the Astra is well, an Astra and my brother has just got one - it's not as fast as the motoring press would have you belive, the interior is terrible and the torque steer :lol: The A3 - yes, very nice, but boring and in sportback with the V6 and loads of toys - too expensive. GTI is fantastic, but too slow for me. So, R32 looks favourite - I've got a provisional order in with VW for one anyway - well, they did not want a deposit paid until 1st November, so no harm done there.


But you won't get a R32 before October 06 from what I have read on here :wink:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

The S3 will have a 2.0T FSI K04 turbo engine. (200 hp is a K03 turbo)
Futher the car will be lighter than the 3.2 Quattro and have better corner speeds.
It will be introduced June 2006. (for mainland Europe)


----------



## markp (Apr 29, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> markp said:
> 
> 
> > Makes me mad all this - I was told by my dealer that it would go on sale March 06 and be around 270bhp. They seemed very confident of those details. Price wise - well around Â£27k. I was being pushed for a deposit by the dealer, on the basis that I could take delivery by June 06.
> ...


It's a wait, but nothing like some people are trying to make us believe... I finally paid my deposit a few weeks ago and my R32 is scheduled for delivery at the end of Feb / early March 06 :roll:


----------



## Crisis (Oct 17, 2005)

The R32 is nice... I test drove one about a month ago (know someone at VW with the only one in the SW at a dealership for a short while) was a nice drive.

Things which I hate VW are saying about it:

Fastest R32 yet... well their have only been two including this one!
Even more limited than the previous one.

Again expect high residuals and watch out for muppets... had at least 3 in my 30min drive on the dual carrageway.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

HZW said:


>


What a hideous piece of shit.


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Indeed!
:? 
I thought there was only going to be a 3 door version... think they need to tweek the lights to give it a more aggressive look.

Hoping it will be at geneva to have a look, if not I'll settle for an R32 me thinks.

Not so sure about the engine either...

In the previous model line up there was a 180 bhp, and then the 210 or 225 for the S3, now there is a 250 bhp v6, and then 255 / 65 depending on speculation, isn't enough of a difference. Surely a V6 should be used for the top of the range, not a turbo 2.0 ltr, even though it's FSI!!!! Yes the will be a wight difference, but can't see the FSI having the same motorway grunt!
GRRRRR :x


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

markp said:


> Makes me mad all this - I was told by my dealer that it would go on sale March 06 and be around 270bhp. They seemed very confident of those details. Price wise - well around Â£27k. I was being pushed for a deposit by the dealer, on the basis that I could take delivery by June 06.


I don't see the problem here. If they were willing to commit to a June delivery in writing in order to secure your deposit, they woul have had to lend you something in between if it didn't show up - which is great as you're putting mileage on their car, not yours... I'd have gone for it.


----------

